# Tarps



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

What size tarps do you carry for the rainy crappy days?

We use the heavy duty bunggy cords and have a good pole that we put up in the middle of our tarps when we need to dig them out, but the tarps need to be replaced this year. We generally try and cram 2 families under them around the fire on those damp days/nights. Like I said, just curious what size you carry...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Man, I thought we were the only really crazy people out there. It used to be the first thing to go up was a 40X60 tarp from the trees, so that no matter what the weather was, we were not affected by it. People would comment on our set-up all the time. But when it rained we were outside enjoying the food, fire and good times while everyone else sat inside and watched us have a good time.

We carry anywhere from 9X6 to 40X60. We have to be prepared for anything right?

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure of the exact sizes, but I carry 3 tarps that are attached to trees via bungy cords if the trip has a chance of rain. Now, before you laugh, Oregon does get a lot of rain 9 months out of the year, but June/July/Aug are basically dry months and it is the best place to be. Everything is green...weather is around 80-90 and there is basically no humidity (no AC needed)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I usually carry 2 tarps 12x20 and plenty of rope also
I forgot to pack them last year when we went to Luray
And had to buy another one but they do come in handy









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I carry 3 or 4 tarps, a couple of around 10x20 and a couple of 8x10. I only use them to make shade or a screen (around a changing area), not rain shelters. I dont know if it looks better to anyone else but I do not have the blue tarps. the big ones I use are silver/grey and the small ones are green or brown. For some reason the blue ones just don't look nice or maybe the non blue ones don't look as bad!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have several, but I couldn't tell you the sizes. I think a 10x20, and maybe a 9x15, plus another odd size in there. In addition, I have a pre-made dinning fly that I can set up in a heartbeat. Haven't ever used them for cover folks, though I have used them to set a privacy screen on the edge of the awning (like a wall), and use them to cover the bikes, stored underneath the rear slide. I've been thinking about adding snaps to the sides of the slide, and making a screen that goes all around it to keep things out of sight.

As far as colors, I think each one is a different size, but I'm not sure.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I usually carry 2 tarps 12x20 and plenty of rope also
> I forgot to pack them last year when we went to Luray
> And had to buy another one but they do come in handy
> 
> ...


Don

why?????????? Young Hootbob gets everything wet from the inside out









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I need to carry tarps too?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I need to carry tarps too?
> [snapback]90293[/snapback]​


I agree. I thought that was what the awning was for







?!? I guess I'll have to add tarps to my shopping list. I can see that they would come in handy. I would think that the wind







would shred them with only a bungy cord attachment.

scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

No tarps here either....

Thats just one more thing to put away wet and hang out to dry when you get home.

If it rains, I get wet. I'm camping.

Steve


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We keep one tarp with us to cover up the picnic table and chairs at night to keep the dew off. I really don't like not having a dry place to eat in the morning. Our kids are usually still asleep and I enjoy sitting outside early in the morning.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just carry one or two small ones to cover the firewood and stuff. I try not to fold and/or hang to dry, too much stuff. I do have to fold up the screen house and grass though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

gone campin said:


> the first thing to go up was a 40X60 tarp from the trees


40x60 feet?!?! WOW! Now that is a tarp!

We carry a 14'x20' left over from the pop-up days, but I have yet to use it with the Outback. The OEM awning has always seemed plenty big. But, it is there, just in case!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > the first thing to go up was a 40X60 tarp from the trees
> ...


We have not used it since the pop up two years ago. We would have the pop-up and a 14X16 Tent as well as a littler tent and it was nice to just do what we wanted no matter what the weather. We would put it up almost every time we went camping, because I just cannot go camping without the rain. It's a given.

Linda


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I carry a couple of small ones just in case. Hung one from the awning one time to keep the rain from splattering on the patio.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don

why?????????? Young Hootbob gets everything wet from the inside out









Thor
[snapback]90246[/snapback]​Thor 
He can be soaked but not me









Don


----------

